# Dar por sentado



## Ivonne do Tango

Vanda e todos, procurei em Nossos Recursos e não encontrei equivalente para a expressão do espanhol "dar por sentado" em português.

Saberia como dizer de outra maneira, como "entendo que", "pressuponho", em fim...  Mas gostaria de saber, alguém que me ajude, uma expressão típica que exprimisse essa idéia. Falo muito com brasileiros do Nordeste e do Sul.

Obrigada.
Beijos,
Ivonne


----------



## Tomby

De supetão, servem estas locuções: suponho que; a meu ver; na minha opinião; etc.?
TT.


----------



## vf2000

Deduzo, imagino, suponho...


----------



## Mangato

*Dar por sentado*,  es  fijar una base a partir de la cual se  desarrollará el razonamiento.

*Tendo en conta*_,_  poderia corresponder?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Gracias a todos, es que en el contexto en el que lo utilicé (ya marchó con fritas) intenté con estas variantes, y otras, pero no iba.

Quedó una cosa medio extraña: _conto com sua vontade_...  (tenía que sonar a "dar por sentado" entender que algo es así de antemano para reforzar la idea y, si hay suerte, crear un poco de compromiso y que se cumpla).

Gracias a todos, me ayudan un montón!
Beso


----------



## LORE TELECHEA

Hola Ivonne do tango

Medio tarde mi respuesta, pero me pareció que las anteriores no reflejan la idea, eu achei que o mais acertado é dizer: "dou por feito", ou " ja conto com isso". No sé, me dió ganas de opinar. 
Acabo de registrarme, amo el portugués, y creo que puedo aprender aún mas aqui.

Beso!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Totalmente Lore! Gracias, creo que esa frase refleja muy bien la idea.

Saludos y gracias a todos,
Ivonne


----------



## Carfer

Outras possibilidades: "_Dou como/por assente_", "_parto do princípio de que..."_


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
¿En portugués existe la expresión "dar por assentado"?

Agradezco su respuesta.


----------



## Vanda

Fui ver o significado em espanhol:''dar por supuesta o cierta una cosa''.
Não sei no momento um  correspondente, mas você pode 'dar por assentado' algo que foi combinado e escrito.
assentado = Que foi combinado ou decidido (questão assentada)


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal julgo que só dizemos '_dar por assente_', não '_dar por assentado_'.


----------



## Ari RT

Encontrei diversas formas de dizer a mesma coisa, mas nada melhor que o "Tendo em conta" de Mangato, pelo critério de melhor expressão feita. Ou o "Parto do princípio" de Carfer, pelo critério de maior similaridade dos conceitos.
Mais difícil que encontrar expressão equivalente foi buscar algo que gramaticalmente se encaixasse nas mesmas regências e colocações. 

Opções:
Parto do princípio de que todos os homens são iguais perante a lei para afirmar que... (doy por sentado que todos los hombres... y afirmo que...);
Considero óbvio que, na frase acima, a palavra "homens" se refere ao gênero humano, homens e mulheres indistintamente (doy por sentado que la palabra hombres...);
Não é necessário reafirmar que tal igualdade fundamental se aplica desde a concepção (doy por sentado que tal...);
Deixo, por óbvio, de comentar que resta aplicável pela totalidade da vida (doy por sentado que se aplica...);
Claro que a má construção acima, sendo perdoável, não me será atribuída como falha (doy por sentado que la mala forma...);
Uma vez que sua finalidade é sabidamente a de expor um exemplo, me fio da compreensão dos foreiros (doy por sentado que su objectivo...);
Como todos sabem que amanhã é segunda-feira, haverão de perdoar que me recolha cedo (doy por sentado que todos saben... y, por lo tanto, me será excusado...).


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias Arl. Muy buenas las opciones!


----------

